# Big fish months



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I did some research this afternoon on big fish landed on my favorite local lake in 2014, and came up with these figures and dates. Only fish seven pounds or better are listed, and only the angler's initials except I put "Jerry" for me and "Matt" my son.These fish were the ones weighed and released alive at High Point City Lake, near Jamestown, NC.
Check out the dates and see if you see a pattern here.
2012
Feb 15th_ 8 pounds 5 oz by TN
Feb 18th_7 pounds 9 oz by RS
Feb 22d_ 9 pounds 8 oz by JC
Mar 3d_ 8 pounds 4 oz by Me
Mar 4th_ 10 pounds 2 oz by JC
Mar 9th_ 7 pounds 3 oz by HN
Mar 14th_11 pounds 0 oz by SY
Mar 14th_ 9 pounds 11 oz by LT
Mar 19th_ 7 pounds 6 oz by KF
Mar 22d_ 7 pounds 9 oz by SS
Mar 25th_ 8 pounds 0 oz by Matt
April 3d _ 10 pounds 8 oz by JD
April 9th_ 7 pounds 8 oz by TG
April 9th_ 7 pounds 5 oz by Me
April 15th_ 8 pounds 9 oz by SD
April 23d _ 7 pounds 3 oz by SR 
May 12th _ 9 pounds 3 oz by GY
May 18th_ 8 pounds 2 oz by EW
May 22d _ 7 pounds 2 oz by RS
May 23d _ 7 pounds 0 oz by Matt
June 12th_ 8 pounds 4 oz by FS
June 22d_ 7 pounds 12 oz by FS
June 26th_ 7 pounds 15 oz by GJ
July 18th_ 9 pounds 1 oz by Me
Aug 12th _ 7 pounds 5 oz by HH
Aug 24th_ 7 pounds 2 oz by JC
Sept 12th_ 8 pounds 13 oz by KG
Sept 18th_ 7 pounds 9 oz by TH
Sept 18th_ 9 pounds 1 oz by JD
Sept 22d_ 8 pounds 8 oz by TD
Sept 29th_ 7 pounds 9 oz by LD
Oct 5th_ 8 pounds 3 oz by SS
Oct 15th_ 7 pounds 3 oz by KO
Oct 18th_ 10 pounds 4 oz by JD
Oct 19th_ 7 pounds 3 oz by TS
Oct 24th _ 8 pounds 14 oz by GR
Oct 29th_ 7 pounds 12 oz by ED
Oct 29th_ 7 pounds 1 oz by RS
Oct 30th_ 7 pounds 6 oz by JM
Oct 31st_ 8 pounds 5 oz by HH
Nov 2d_ 7 pounds 0 oz by Matt
Nov 7th_ 8 pounds 12 oz by SR
Nov 12th_ 7 pounds 11 oz by SW
Nov 15th_ 7 pounds 4 oz by SW
Nov 17th_ 8 pounds 2 oz by JD
Nov 22d_ 7 pounds 1 oz by TG
Nov 24th_ 9 pounds 8 oz by SD
Nov 26th _ 7 pounds 2 oz by Me
Nov 27th_ 8 pounds 9 oz by JK
Dec 4th_ 7 pounds 4 oz by JY
Dec 9th_ 7 pounds 2 oz by GH
Dec 13th_ 8 pounds 9 oz by WS
Dec 19th_ 7 pounds 4 oz by WR
Dec 20th_ 7 pounds 0 oz by SY

Notice how July and August gave up few big ones? Even December was better. This old lake has a rep for giving up big fish, doesn't get a lot of pressure because you cannot drop your big engine, trolling motor only. It's just a bit over 400 acres, but has some real pigs in it.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Could it be "Me" is for Jerry and not "Jerry" for Me??????? Not a Jerry in the list, but there are a few Me's.
Any way at all, impressive list.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> Could it be "Me" is for Jerry and not "Jerry" for Me??????? Not a Jerry in the list, but there are a few Me's.
> Any way at all, impressive list.


Lolol, you are a sharper tack than me Ron!

Time to check out the data.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

thanks for sharing the data NC! Sounds like my kind of lake with those hawgs and trolling motors only.

While July and Aug being the two hottest months of the year is the primary reason, those are also probably the two most-fished months. On a smaller lake like that, do you think that larger fishing pressure has much of an influence on those numbers?

Or is the pressure "just that low"?

Jeolous, Id love to yak attack your lake. Thanks!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

What was the biggest Jan fish out of curiosity?
Thanks!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Impressive list of large bass, it sounds like a nice quiet lake being all electric. Is the lake private to the community surrounding it or does it have a public ramp to the lake?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I saw I was putting "Me" in there, forgive me..lol Getting old.
Anyway, it's a back up water supply for the city of High Point, the primary supply now is the newer, larger, Oak Hollow Lake. Both are on the Deep River. Downstream a few miles is Randleman Lake, one of the best bass lakes in the south, and around 7500 acres. Actually going there myself tomorrow.
The High Point City Lake doesn't get a bunch of pressure, because most bass boat owners go to the larger, more glamorous lakes like Randleman, Badin, High Rock, Norman where they can run the big engine.
The lake has a huge shad population, and the bass grow fat there. Many of the pics I have posted are from there.
Anybody ever coming through here let me know, we'll hit it.

Called the marina, biggest January bass was a mere six pounder caught January 23rd.
Don't get a lot of fishermen that month, lol.
Oh, it is public, with one boat ramp.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

A few years ago there was a five lake kayak tournament. Guys had their choice of five local hotspots to fish that day. I went on my NC site and told the fellas to hit this lake with Rogues since it was March. Only three took my advice, out of 34 yakkers.
They finished first, second and third!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice NC! Though I dont see myself being down there anytime soon, Im sure we would have a lot of fun and I would learn a ton. Nice offer, someone should take him up on it. Thanks.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

And you can get them two at a time. These blew up a Torpedo!


----------



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

I could only hope to build a log like that. Christ dude, that's one hell of a list!

Up here near Lake Erie, just before the spawn is a chance to catch some of the biggest smallies of the year. That and fall when they gorge on baitfish. There are usually some Hogs mixed in the bunch!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

AxE216 said:


> I could only hope to build a log like that. Christ dude, that's one hell of a list!
> 
> Up here near Lake Erie, just before the spawn is a chance to catch some of the biggest smallies of the year. That and fall when they gorge on baitfish. There are usually some Hogs mixed in the bunch!


Fished Erie from the Buffalo side, and we caught several nice smallies, but none over four. My brother got a 6+ from the New River in western NC.


----------



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

NCbassattack said:


> Fished Erie from the Buffalo side, and we caught several nice smallies, but none over four. My brother got a 6+ from the New River in western NC.


Not a bad deal if you ask me. 

I caught a 5 lb 8 oz smallie in rocky river (Cleveland area) from the bank on a white spinnerbait. Biggest smallie I have ever caught.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Smallies are awesome fighters, so acrobatic!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Last week, the old lake began to fire up again. Guys weighed in a 9 lb 2 0z, an 8 lb 3 oz, and three between 7 and 8, so it's off to a great start.


----------

